# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  #124 - Aligator21 - Χαλκίδα

## Aligator21

Καλησπέρα,

Είμαι νέος στον χώρο του Wireless και έτσι δεν έχω ιδέα το τι πρέπει να κάνω και το τι όχι.

Το μόνο που έχω αυτή την στιγμή είναι μια Wireless καρτούλα (την NetGear WG311T).

Έχω βάλει το στίγμα μου στο ewn (#124). Δυστηχώς όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και πάρα πολλά με το ποιούς μπορώ να συνδεθώ και με ποιούς όχι.

Φυσικά και θα ήθελα να μπώ στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και εαν γινότανε να βρισκόμουνα με κάποιον να με καθοδηγήσει το τι πρέπει να κάνω. Ίσως εαν μπορούσε και κάποιος που διαθέτει εξοπλισμό, να κάναμε και ένα Scan.

Φιλικά
Γιάννης  ::

----------


## indian

Μπορείς να μπεις στο wind και να δεις ποίο access point είναι πιο κοντά σου.. 

Και μετά στέλνεις ένα mail στον διαχειριστή του κόμβου και περιμένεις απάντηση....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Γιάννη καλώς μας ήρθες.Είμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε και να σου λύσουμε όσες απορίες μπορούμε.Ο μόνος κόμβος στην Χαλκίδα αυτή την στιγμή είναι αυτός του Pit.Από ότι είδα είστε στην ίδια γειτονιά περίπου και έχετε και οπτική επαφή από όσο δείχνει το wind.Επικοινώνησε με τον pit με pm και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ανταποκριθούμε στο κάλεσμά σου.Εάν θέλεις να σου δώσω και το κινητό του στείλε μου pm.  ::  

Φιλικά....Παναγιώτης...Αυλίδα....  ::

----------


## PIT

Φιλε Γιαννη, καλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα μας!
Το πμ σου το ειδα. Λοιπον εγω μεσα στην εβδομαδα ειμαι ελευθερος μετα τις 8pm οποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε κανενα σκαν. 

Τις κεραίες μου τις βλεπεις απο το σπιτι σου?? Το wind δινει 228μ, αυτο θα το δουμε στιν πραξη με ενα σκαν. Θα φερω το λαπτοπ μου με netst να το κανουμε. Απο βοηθεια οση θελεις εμεις ειμαστε εδω "Με ενα τηλ ειμαστε στην πορτα σας"  :: 

Στο δωμα στην πολυκατοικια σου εχεις προσβαση?? Οσο για το καλωδιο θα βρουμε λυση να το περασουμε απο καπου. Μην ανησυχείς. Στην Ελλαδα βρισκομαστε!! "Ελλαδα = πετεντα"  ::   ::   ::  

Θα σου στειλω πμ με τον αριθμο του κιν να βρεθουμε απο κοντα να τα πουμε.

EDIT: Με τον ikats (#97) ειστε στην ιδια πολυκατοικια??

----------


## Aligator21

Αχχ να είσαστε καλά ρε παίδες!  ::   ::   :: 

Σίγουρα θα σε πάρω τηλ εντός της εβδομάδος PIT  :: 

Ο ikats στην ουσία είμαι εγώ, απλά δεν θυμόμουνα οτι είχα κάνει το account αυτό και δημιούργησα εχθές και το account Aligator21, επομένως είναι το ίδιο.

Μακάρι να μπορέσω να μπω!  ::

----------


## socrates

Aligator21, καλώς ήρθες!

Η Χαλκίδα είναι από τις περιοχές που μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί αρκετά αφού έχει άτομα που θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν με καλές προοπτικές στο δίκτυο μας.

Κάθε ένας που συνδέεται πέρνει την σκυτάλη για τους επομενους.

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη αν μπορεις καποια στιγμη ανεβασε καποιες φοτο απο την ταρατσα σου περιμετρικα και κυριως απο την μερια της Ν. Αρτακης και Ψαχνων.

Να δουμε καλυτερα την οπτικη που εχεις προς τα κει  ::

----------


## Aligator21

Έγινε, θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## Aligator21

Ανέβασα τις φώτος στο wind (δεν νομίζω όμως να τις έβαλα σωστά ως προς Νότο-Βορά!  ::  )

http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=124

Να τις ανεβάσω και εδώ;;;

----------


## antonisk7

Να και τα Ψαχνά

----------


## dti

> Να και τα Ψαχνά


Go for bb link!  ::

----------


## PIT

Kαθαροτατο bb link. Πρεπει να αρχισουν τα καλουπωματα!!!!  :: 

Εγω το εχω ετοιμο το πιατακι πανω στον ιστο!!!

----------


## PIT

Να και μια φοτο απο το scan, απο την ταρατσα του aligator.

Το scan εγινε με την καρτουλα που ειχε το laptop (εσωτερικη) χωρις κεραια.

Πιστευω με ενα πιατακι θα εχουμε καλυτερο σημα!!

----------


## socrates

Αυτά είναι καλά νέα!

----------


## Aligator21

Μακάρι να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.

Με τον PIT έχουμε μιλήσει και γνωρίζει τα προβλήματα μου  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη μπες στο wind και κανε αιτηση να σου δωσει c class IPs.

----------


## Aligator21

Ρε τρελλέ;;; Αφού ούτε κάν πελάτης δεν είμαι, θα κάνω και αίτηση για C Class?

Anyway, το έκανα!  ::

----------


## socrates

Σε αναμονή λοιπόν  ::

----------

